# Classical Music with the Theme of "Identity"



## beverlychinn (Jul 9, 2015)

Hello Everyone,

I am looking for some classical compositions that use or are related to the theme of "identity," instrumental and vocal selections.
Thanks!


----------



## Musicophile (May 29, 2015)

Smetana's Ma Vlast springs to mind.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

beverlychinn said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am looking for some classical compositions that use or are related to the theme of "identity," instrumental and vocal selections.
> Thanks!


What do you mean? racial identity? Or something more psychological or metaphysical?


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

beverlychinn said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am looking for some classical compositions that use or are related to the theme of "identity," instrumental and vocal selections.
> Thanks!


What do you mean? racial, sexual or national identity? Or something more psychological or metaphysical?


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

For something more psychological or metaphysical, try Beethoven's late string quartets or Sibelius' 4th symphony.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

As others have mentioned, there are different kinds of identities

For a nationalistic identity, I'd recommend some Romantic era music. The 1800's was full of nationalism. Some great works like that are:
- Chopin: Two Polonaises, op. 40, "Heroic" Polonaise, and Fantaisie op. 49
- Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies
- Albeniz: Iberia
- d'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air
- Grieg: Peer Gynt

For a more introverted identity:
- Mahler: Symphonies 5, 6, 7, and 9
- Beethoven: String Quartets 13, 15
- Shostakovich: Viola Sonata


----------

